# Week 11|12 B&W Challenge '3'



## zulu42 (Mar 12, 2022)

This Challenge will run until March 26, 2022

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge. The intent of the challenge is not to showcase our best work, but expand our normal shooting priorities and hopefully try something different with a new photograph. Feel free to suggest a challenge as they may begin to have repeats.

Next Challenge is 3. A broad interpretation, or make a photo of a 3. Tri finding 3 main points of interest or something repeating repeating repeating. Or compose a photo with the rule of thirds and call it good. Let threedom ring.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## snowbear (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2022)

WWIII


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice shot @cgw - tells a story


----------



## wobe (Apr 6, 2022)

Coastal path walk









Nikon F5


----------

